
List of Great EE Books Suggested by Top Profs. From MIT, Stanford, Harvard, - tjpro
http://www.doradolist.com
======
SAI_Peregrinus
The "electronics" list doesn't include Horowitz & Hill's "The Art of
Electronics". It's one of the best, used at some prestigious universities
(written by 2 professors at Harvard, used there among others). Sedra/Smith's
book "Microelectronic Circuits" is listed, it's the other one I'd mention for
a course on the fundamentals of electronics engineering.

Camenzind's "Designing Analog Chips" also deserves mention for people
interested in analog IC design. It has a free version on his website:
[http://www.designinganalogchips.com/](http://www.designinganalogchips.com/)

They say that they've actually only listed a random subset of the books some
professors recommended, so that may be part of it.

~~~
tzs
> They say that they've actually only listed a random subset of the books some
> professors recommended, so that may be part of it.

That appears to be correct. If you choose to look at the list first by
university rather than by subject, select MIT, then select electronics under
MIT, AoE is listed.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
Yes, also under Princeton. It's just that it's rather useless to have a set of
lists selected by subject if you then randomly exclude items from that list.
It's Princeton's only textbook listed for electronics, for instance. That's
hardly a small university.

And the lists by University aren't great either. I'm pretty sure Caltech has
electronics courses, but it's not even a category there!.

------
codemac
Made a spreadsheet of all of the schools & books, it was harder to scrape the
professors:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ZIUSf9xOVi1BEYaokJe...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ZIUSf9xOVi1BEYaokJeTDokTosvGV1ddm3ib63a9Bs/edit?usp=sharing)

------
MissConstrue
Cool idea, but poorly implemented website.

~~~
hkmurakami
I was also confused by the UI, and wasn't sure where I was supposed to
click/scroll.

~~~
tjpro
You can click on any of the circles on the website. In the main website click
on the 4 horizontal lines.

------
khitchdee
Very useful list

